# ADBA 5-1-09 thru 5-3-09, NC



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

So who's going?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

bah! so bummed can't go, might make it out Sunday morning before work...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Are you paying for the travel and time off? lol

Blah not me! Good luck though!


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

I am going to try and make it.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

I think everyone from East TN is going to be there. We will be there Friday night and camping and cooking out all weekend. 

Are you guys going to try to make it down Roe.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

We are hopefully going, but it looks like we will be driving up early Saturday morning.

Stephanie


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah we finally decided and bit the bullet...lol... well really the wifey did as i'm out of work...lol.. but we will be leaving Friday morning to get there that evening and we also are gonna camp out, Ray & his wife are also coming down, but they will be there for the Friday pull.... Hey Stephanie I hope you all can help us out with pulling Rolex, we'd really appreciate it. Were trying to get him to do both 'cause we would love to get him more points towards his Championship. We will be trying to bring some of our favorite pork recipes also so please save us a spot on the grass so we can all sit and have a meal, some brews and allot of laughs... Can't wait to get down.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll be there. Camping out too.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Sure, I don't mind pulling Rolex at all! I will be happy to.

Stephanie


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Stephanie... we have had rain for days so I was only able to take him out 2x in the last 2 weeks to drag the sled around...gggrrr... This weekend will be in the 80's so I will be out there with my liver treats...lol.. Are you guys gonna camp out also?


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

OH my is tutu showing or just pulling!!!! i am so excited to see her!!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Tutu will be showing and pulling. I will be the one running around pulling my hair out. LOL We are planning (so far) on taking Tutu, Nacho, Nia, Tau, Boo and Getme. Oh geeze things are gonna be nuts for sure!:hammer:

Roe, we are camping and it even looks like the kids are coming too.

Hmmm, might need to rethink taking so many dogs.:roll: lol

Stephanie


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Stephanie If we can help you in anyway please let me know. Im sure they are not all the same age so we can help show each others dogs.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

We wanted to go, but we already had the King of the Rails pull scheduled here. We were trying to work with everyone and find out what weekend the show was going to be, but they decided too late and we had to book the park. Since we are hosting, I guess it wouldn't be nice to just go pull somewhere else...

Who is coming to NJ in May? I would like to meet some people!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I will be there with at least 4-5 friends and a minimum of 10 dogs...lol keep in touch so we can have a meet and greet...


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

jbh you ought to come there is going to be like a family reunion with all of your Diamond puppies


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

sounds like its going to be fun. Take lot of pics guys.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

there are going to be ALOT of people from alot of forums there I am super excited


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

wheres it at exactly? i might go


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

here it is....
Burke County Fairgrounds
Morganton, NC
for info: Mia 803-474-0679
Paula 803-684-1381
Rob 828-217-2080
Nathan 704-361-2077


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

I wish I could come, maybe next one


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

that is ok...we'll take plenty of pics


----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll be there with one or two of my females.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

starting to look like we wont be making this one either. Which sucks cause bango is doing awesome and Tai is looking fantastic but Nate is going to be off work all week cause it is slow so we probably wont have the money.


----------

